# Quart safety jar



## bigdinthedump (Nov 5, 2009)

I dug a jar today embossed only on the base SAFETY JAR PATD MAY 21 1895. The embossing was around the base with a monogrammed "H" then a smaller "C"  inside of a triangle. Any info on the value my friend has my redbook.


----------



## dave3950 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi,
 This Safety jar comes in lots of sizes and colors. Clear and Aaua Half Gallons are $10 to $15 complete.  Clamps are about $5.  Cornflower Blue or Emerald Green are pricey.
 What size and color is yours? Does it have a lid and clamp?

 Dave


----------



## bigdinthedump (Nov 6, 2009)

Mine is a aqua quart with a ground lip without the enclosure.

 Dave


----------



## jarsnstuff (Nov 8, 2009)

I believe what is described is a Safety Valve jar, Redbook 2538 - which books for about $8-$10 complete with lid and clamp.  The lid is unmarked, interchangeable with the lid for the Sun jar.  The clamp is the same as the H.W. Pettit.  I'm posting a  photo so you know what it looks like.


----------



## bigdinthedump (Nov 8, 2009)

It's nice to see what it looks like clean & complete. The one i have is pretty stained but it's definately the same jar you pictured. Thanks for the pic, i can always rely on this site fo good solid info.

 Dave


----------

